# John R. DeWitt's Jus Divinum



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a copy of John R. DeWitt's _Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government_ (1969)?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Jun 29, 2006)

I've searched and searched but something tells me we haunt the same "getting places"...If you ever find a second one, let me know!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm surrounded by copies at local libraries (DTS, SMU) but I do not ever recall seeing a copy on a book list. I suggest putting a "want" at places like abebooks to get any hits when copies do come on the market (act fast when you get the message). Also you might put a search at eBay; also eBay now has a section for posting "wants" so that might be fruitful to pry a copy loose from somewhere. I think actually the De Witt is probably harder to come by than the Shaw mentioned in a separate thread. I think David Lachman (http://www.davidclachman.com/) has had copies of Shaw over the years; at least I got a set from him back in April, 1985.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I've searched and searched but something tells me we haunt the same "getting places"...If you ever find a second one, let me know!



Will do, Chris!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a great book. Still looking for a second copy for Chris Rhoades. I see that many of Dr. DeWitt's sermons from the last few years are available here. Does anyone know if this particular recent lecture was taped? I wish I coulda been there. 



> THURSDAY, OCTOBER 20, 2005 | 7 PM
> 
> Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly and Divine Right of Church Government (Does the Bible teach a form of church government?)
> 
> ...


----------



## KenPierce (Nov 8, 2006)

I have known Dr. de Witt for about 10 years, and had the great privilege of serving under him for 2. 

I wrote himabout a week ago asking him about this.

He said that only 500 were ever printed --a requirement for his ThD, I believe. He himself only has two copies. His only advice was to watch the used booksellers.

HIs sermons are available at FPC Columbia and many older ones (though the quality is not so good) at sermonaudio under the Mt. Olive tape library section. 

Currently, he is retired, but doing some speaking and teaching at Erskine Seminary's Columbia extension.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2006)

Last month Dr. DeWitt was the speaker for our Fall Bible Conference.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

His essay on _The Form of Church Government_ in _To Glorify and Enjoy God: A Commemoration of the 350th Anniversary of the Westminster Assembly_ (1994) ed. John L. Carson and David W. Hall is also very good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

crhoades said:


> I've searched and searched but something tells me we haunt the same "getting places"...If you ever find a second one, let me know!



Found a copy, Chris. I'll send you the info.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazon now has one copy for $99.99 and another for $249.50.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 27, 2007)

Why not contact the author / publisher?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Why not contact the author / publisher?



The author has already been contacted (see post #8). 

I have a copy and it is an excellent read.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Amazon now has one copy for $99.99 and another for $249.50.


Worth a $100?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Worth a $100?



For someone studying the history of the Westminster Assembly and church government issues, I think it is an important resource and considering its scarcity, I would say it's worth $100. 

I got mine for less than half that price, but it took a great deal of searching. You never know when you might come across a better deal. 

But I'm afraid to recommend spending so much on a book these days when Google keeps making the rare books available in digitized form (case in point: William Shaw's _History of the English Church_).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

You can see portions of the book here.


----------

